# upgrade 11.0 to 11.1 release 48400 patches???



## gariac (Dec 14, 2017)

```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.1-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.0-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
kernel/generic-dbg world/base-dbg world/doc world/lib32-dbg

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 11.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 11.0-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 48400 patches
```

Seriously? 48400 patches. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## sko (Dec 14, 2017)

If you were still running 11.0-RELEASE from the initial release date (or at least an early patch level) this sounds reasonable - 11.1-RELEASE is already at patchlevel p7, so your delta is quite large by now.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2017)

You're not doing anything wrong, this is normal. Just sit back, have a coffee and enjoy the show


----------



## gariac (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks to all. This seemed so odd I was hesitant to go further. Now I'm at the "The following file could not be merged automatically". Generally I do OK at this point, but you never know.


----------

